# Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl



## lecker-Fisch (9. August 2005)

Hallo Boardies,
am 15.8. gibt es wieder einmal Angelsachen bei Lidl.
Ich halte zwar nix davon #d , aber einige interessiert es
vieleicht doch.

Gruß lecker-Fisch


----------



## Kurzer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Moin,

ich halte auch gar nichts davon...übrigens alle Händler die ich kenne auch nicht, warum nur?!

Ich finde hier passt das alte Sprichwort:"Schuster bleib bei Deinen Leisten!" hervorragend, oder?

Gruß


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Was ich ja immer ganz besonders interessant daran finde:
Wenn sich das ein Jugendlicher kauft und damit einfach irgendwo loslegt, weil er von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat und nichtmal weiss, das man dafür 2 Scheine braucht - dann bekommen doch die Eltern Ärger oder?
Meine Meinung zu solchen Kits steht schon woanders, ich finds lustig...|rolleyes 
Ich kaufe ja auch nicht meine Steaks in der KFZ-Werkstatt...:m


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich halte auch gar nichts davon...übrigens alle Händler die ich kenne auch nicht, warum nur?!
> 
> ...



Bin ganz deiner Meinung#6#6#6


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

es muss aber einige Leute gegeben haben, die sich die Sachen zugelegthaben. Denn ohne weiteres würde Lidl (oder welcher Disqounter auch immer), die Sachen nicht noch mal ins Programm nehmen.
Aber diese Diskussion hatten wir schon, als es das ganze Zeugs bei Aldi, Plus & Co gegeben hat in diesem Jahr.


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich ja immer ganz besonders interessant daran finde:
> Wenn sich das ein Jugendlicher kauft und damit einfach irgendwo loslegt, weil er von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat und nichtmal weiss, das man dafür 2 Scheine braucht - dann bekommen doch die Eltern Ärger oder?
> Meine Meinung zu solchen Kits steht schon woanders, ich finds lustig...|rolleyes
> Ich kaufe ja auch nicht meine Steaks in der KFZ-Werkstatt...:m



 |muahah:  |muahah:  |muahah: ich stell mir gerade vor, wie du dein Auto inne Werkstatt bringst: "Meister, ne kleine Inspektion, ein 400 g Steak medium mit gemischten Salat, Pommes - und einen Ölwechsel bitte."


----------



## dorschhai (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Och warum denn nicht. Ich persönlich halte zwar nichts davon, aber wenns in den Urlaub geht kann man sich doch mal fix so ein Teil mitnehmen. Muss ja nicht lange halten. Und in anderen Ländern, z.B. Dänemark, ist es ganz normal, das in Supermärkten Angelzeug verkauft wird. Da regt sich keiner auf wenn mal wieder eine neue Aktion gestartet wird. Ist zwar, genauso wie hier, fast nur Schrott, vorallem Ruten & Rollen, aber zum Heringe-Stippen an der Mole reicht es meistends.:m (Das weckt Erinnerungen an meine ersten Angelerfahrungen im Meer vor zig Jahren)


----------



## Kurzer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Ich finde es zudem auch grausam, dass Angelzeitschriften diese Werbungen auch drucken, aus Protest kaufe ich diese nicht und von vielen Händlern werden diese auch ohne Bezahlung direkt wieder zum Verlag zurückgeschickt. Absolut korrektes Verhalten!

Viel Freude hat nicht mal ein ganz junger Jungangler mit dem qualitativem Mist! Das gibt viele Tränen bei den Kleinen! 

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## Lionhead (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah: |muahah: |muahah: ich stell mir gerade vor, wie du dein Auto inne Werkstatt bringst: "Meister, ne kleine Inspektion, ein 400 g Steak medium mit gemischten Salat, Pommes - und einen Ölwechsel bitte."


 
einmal 5W 40 bitte, aber kaltgepresst, erste Pressung...

:q :q :q 

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, mein Neffe hatte letztens Geburtstag, und ihm werde ich so ein kleines Set holen!!! (Rute und Rolle hat er schon, vernünftiges Tackle beim Händerl gekauft  )
Ärgern kann ich mich hinterher immer noch


----------



## HD4ever (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

ich guck mir ausnahmsweise mal die Pilkerbox an ....
nehm die Pilker + die Aufbewahrungsbox und den Rest dann wegschmeißen oder so .... :m
bei den ganzen boardiekuttertouren die demnächst ao anstehen ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Kurzer (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				MelaS72 schrieb:
			
		

> ich muss aber ganz ehrlich sagen, mein Neffe hatte letztens Geburtstag, und ihm werde ich so ein kleines Set holen!!! (Rute und Rolle hat er schon, vernünftiges Tackle beim Händerl gekauft  )
> Ärgern kann ich mich hinterher immer noch


 
Hallo Mela,

schau Dir das Zeug doch mal genau an, Posen, Haken, etc. wozu braucht man diesen dort angebotenden Quatsch. Wie alt ist Dein Neffe denn geworden? Braucht er schon Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker und ne Maulsperre? Ich meine, Du kannst Ihm ja kaufen was Du denkst, möchte hier nicht klugsch...en, aber in nem Angelladen bekommst Du bestimmt besseres Tackel und vor allem das was der Knirps tatsächlich braucht, oder?

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## käptn iglo (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

also das zelt der schirm die box und das pilkerset sind meine


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Kurzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Mela,
> 
> schau Dir das Zeug doch mal genau an, Posen, Haken, etc. wozu braucht man diesen dort angebotenden Quatsch. Wie alt ist Dein Neffe denn geworden? Braucht er schon Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker und ne Maulsperre? Ich meine, Du kannst Ihm ja kaufen was Du denkst, möchte hier nicht klugsch...en, aber in nem Angelladen bekommst Du bestimmt besseres Tackel und vor allem das was der Knirps tatsächlich braucht, oder?
> 
> ...



da hast du sicherlich recht, Daniel.
Wobbler, Blinker, Spinner...soll er mit seiner kleinen Angel herausfinden, was ihm Spass macht. Soll mein Neffe (9) ausprobieren. Schliesslich ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen 
Maulsperre, naja, was er im Endeffekt damit macht ist mir Wurscht. Auch wenn er es als Hebel nimmt, wenn er das nächste Mal seinen Fahrradreifen flickt


----------



## plattform7 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Ich muss sagen, dass ich von den Angelsachen im direkten Sinne auch nichts halte. Was ich mir aber letztes mal bei LIDL geholt hab, war der Regenschirm. Gute Qualität und günstig, bin voll zufrieden mit dem Teil. Da kann man aber auch nicht viel verkehrt machen. Sowas wie Hacken und Rute usw. würde ich mir auch nicht kaufen, aber wenn es um irgendwelche Boxen geht oder so, warum nicht. Habe schließlich auch keine PLANO- Boxen gekauft, sondern stinknormale Sortimentboxen aus dem Baumarkt und die leisten ihren Dienst keineswegs schlechter und das nur zu einem Bruchteil des Preises....


----------



## AngelAndy20 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Das Problem ist immer, dass diese Artikel - so meine Vermutung - von jemandem gemacht, sprich entworfen und gebaut werden, der noch nie zum fischen am Wasser war.
Dieses Problem haben aber auch "billige Angelversandhäuser", die sich dann als "Deutschlands Nr.1" deklarieren oder ähnliches.
Beispiel? Wollte mir keine teure Kunstköderbox kaufen und hab irgendwo für nen Appel und nen Ei eine bestellt, die auch mit Kunstködern drin abgebildet war - nach einem Monat lagern war ich damit am Wasser, dort das böse erwachen: Die Weichmacher der Gummifische hatten das Plastik der Box zerfressen, welches wiederum nun an Spinnern, Blinkern und Wobblern hing... Eigentlich hin alles irgendwie zusammen und war reif für die Tonne!

Ich für meinen Teil hab mein Lehrgeld bezahlt...#h


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich guck mir ausnahmsweise mal die Pilkerbox an ....
> nehm die Pilker + die Aufbewahrungsbox und den Rest dann wegschmeißen oder so .... :m
> bei den ganzen boardiekuttertouren die demnächst ao anstehen ... |kopfkrat



Ich hab beim letzten Mal die Pilkbox gekauft.

Also die Vorfächer sind absolut in Ordnung kein Unterschied zu z.B. Zebco, Balzer usw. bestimmt kommen die Sachen auch aus dem selben Werk 

Die Pilker haben mir in Norge und viel Fisch gebracht. Vor allem der HurraDeutschlandpilker (dieser Lila-Gelb-Schwarze in 85gr) die Anderen Pilker haben als Hakenlose Gewichte bei meinen Jigmontagen Ihren Dienst ohne Beanstandung verrichtet.  #6 

Klar der Lack war schnell weg aber schlimm war es nicht.

Alles in allem ist das *Pilkset* durchaus brauchbar gerade bei dem Preis. Alleine die Box ist das schon wert 

Bei dem Rest kann ich keine Aussage dazu machen. Die Moralischen Argumente muss jeder für sich selber finden.  |wavey: 

Sollte einer von Euch den "*HurraDeutschlandPilker*" nicht wollen ich nehm Ihn gerne! 
Den Namen hab ich Ihm gegeben wegen der Farbe und dem einen oder anderen Bier zuviel...  :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich guck mir ausnahmsweise mal die Pilkerbox an ....
> nehm die Pilker + die Aufbewahrungsbox und den Rest dann wegschmeißen oder so .... :m
> bei den ganzen boardiekuttertouren die demnächst ao anstehen ... |kopfkrat



Ich hab beim letzten Mal die Pilkbox gekauft.

Also die Vorfächer sind absolut in Ordnung kein Unterschied zu z.B. Zebco, Balzer usw. bestimmt kommen die Sachen auch aus dem selben Werk 

Die Pilker haben mir in Norge und viel Fisch gebracht. Vor allem der HurraDeutschlandpilker (dieser Lila-Gelb-Schwarze in 85gr) die Anderen Pilker haben als Hakenlose Gewichte bei meinen Jigmontagen Ihren Dienst ohne Beanstandung verrichtet.  #6 

Klar der Lack war schnell weg aber schlimm war es nicht.

Alles in allem ist das *Pilkset* durchaus brauchbar gerade bei dem Preis. Alleine die Box ist das schon wert 

Bei dem Rest kann ich keine Aussage dazu machen. Die Moralischen Argumente muss jeder für sich selber finden.  |wavey: 

Sollte einer von Euch den "*HurraDeutschlandPilker*" nicht wollen ich nehm Ihn gerne! 
Den Namen hab ich Ihm gegeben wegen der Farbe und dem einen oder anderen Bier zuviel...  :q


----------



## powermike1977 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

moinsen!
ich finde, dass bei solchen angeboten immer etwas dabei ist. mal der schirm, oder n hocker der mal fuer die fuesse ist, oder halt jetzt die pilker. da war auch mal ne ganz brauchbare zange und sowas dabei.
...ein hurradeutschlandpilker waere hier in holland bestimmt auch der hit -muss ich haben!
die discounter werden bestimmt nicht aufhoeren, angelartikel zu verkaufen...genauso wenig wie PC's, gartenmoebel, klamotten und was weiss ich noch alles. ueber die qualitaet laesst sich streiten, denn ich glaube wenig PC freaks oder jogginvirtuosen werden sich da sachen holen (denn wer ahnung hat oder haben will, der kommuniziert sie ja auch z.t. ueber sein 'arbeitsgeraet'), deswegen glaube ich aber nicht, dass es da nur schrott gibt-oder stuerzen die billigfluege die es bei aldi gibt andauernd ins wasser  ?
cheers,
mike


----------



## T.T (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Wo liegt denn das Problem, wenn man z.B. das erste Mal mit nem Kutter raus will, und sich das Pilk-Set gönnt? Sicherlich stellt sich die Frage ob man alles aus diesem Set braucht, nur fangen kann man damit sicherlich auch.  
Schaut Euch doch mal eure jetzigen Geräte an, und überlegt mal mit was Ihr angefangen habt.
Der Schirm, der Hocker und das Zelt erfüllen ihren Zweck, und sind relativ günstig.
Ne Angel für 16.00€ würde ich mir selbst auch nicht mehr kaufen, aber um einen Neffen im Alter von 9 Jahren ans Wasser zubekommen, warum nicht...


----------



## s.andro (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Joh, und hier in Meck-Pomm gibt's dann vielleicht gleich noch den Touri-Angelschein dazu und der Azubi an der Kasse macht dann die Kurzeinweisung von wegen weidgerechtes Versorgen einer Tiefkühlforelle :q .

Gruß Sandro


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				T.T schrieb:
			
		

> Wo liegt denn das Problem, wenn man z.B. das erste Mal mit nem Kutter raus will, und sich das Pilk-Set gönnt? Sicherlich stellt sich die Frage ob man alles aus diesem Set braucht, nur fangen kann man damit sicherlich auch.
> 
> 
> > Ich bin bestimmt nicht zum ersten mal zum Pilken gefahren und an normalen Tagen ist das Set absolut ok.
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Ja natürlich, ganz Eurer Meinung.

Angelzeug darf nur in ausgewählten Fachgeschäften verkauft werden, die nur von Leuten betreten werden dürfen, die ihren Angelschein und eine maximal zwei Jahre alte Nachprüfbescheinigung vorweisen können.

Wegen Lidl und Co werden nächste Woche hunderte fehlgeleiteter Kids mit der gerade erworbenen Billigrute und dem 150g-Pilker aus dem Pilkset an unseren Flüssen, Seen und Kanälen stehen und alle Hechte, Karpfen und Welse auf brutalste Weise im Rücken gehakt an Land ziehen.

Wehret den Anfängen und verbietet diese Aktionen !!!!
Gründet die F.E.G.S.F. !!! (*F*ront für die *E*xklusivrechte des *G*eprüften *S*port*f*ischers)

...oder bleibt alle mal auf'm Teppich und lasst jeden selbst entscheiden, ob es Schrott ist oder brauchbar. :q


----------



## MelaS72 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder bleibt alle mal auf'm Teppich und lasst jeden selbst entscheiden, ob es Schrott ist oder brauchbar. :q



|good:


----------



## powermike1977 (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

...und wehe einer isst nochmal die wurst oder den kaese vom discounter!!! der ist auch von leuten produziert, die normalerweise autos reparieren, autos klauen, oder geklaute autos reparieren 
gruss,
mike


----------



## junior (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kaufe ja auch nicht meine Steaks in der KFZ-Werkstatt...:m



ein Kumpel von mir hat ein Fahrradgeschäft. Nachdem es bei Tchibo plötzlich Fahrräder gab, hat er sich kurz geärgert -  und dann Fahrradkörbe mit Kaffee zum Sonderpreis verkauft.... :m


----------



## bodenseepeter (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Das Problem ist die Anzeige im Blinder oder wie das Heft heißt. Wie kann man kleinen Händlern anbieten, Anzeigen zu horrenden Preisen zu schalten,derweil über die Notwendigkeit von super Hightec-Angelkrimskrams berichten und dann den Lesern auf der letzten Seite dieses Zeugs andrehen wollen?

Da muß man doch als Verantwortlicher nicht lange nachdenken, um solche Anfragen seitens der Discounter zwecks Veröffentlichung abzulehnen. Geht doch an die Ehre, oder?


----------



## Clyde (9. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Also ich verstehe diese Aufregung jedesmal auch nicht. Das die Qualität nicht die beste ist, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. Ist halt ein Discounter und irgendwoher muß der Preis ja kommen. Aber das die Dinger nu absoluter Schrott sind kann ich nicht sagen. 
Die Compis vom Discounter werden auch gekauft und sie funzen, man darf nur nicht auf die Idee kommen an ihnen zu schrauben. Aber sonst sind sie ok. 
Ich hab mir auch vor langer Zeit bei Lidl die kleine Spinnrute gekauft (halt Anfänger). Also nach dem Austausch der Rolle, nach knapp einem Jahr Kurbel abgebrochen (ich hätte ihr aber nicht so lange gegeben), verrichtet die Rute immer noch ihren Dienst und ich sehe auch noch keinen Grund sie auszutauschen. Den Angelzubehörkasten hab ich auch noch und es sind noch Teile übrig. Ich mußte nur wenige Teile nachkaufen.
Ich werde auch am Montag wieder bei Lidl einkaufen. Ich wollte jetzt mal das Spinnfischen ein wenig ausprobieren. Beim Hänler hab ich mich fast aufm A**** gesetzt. Über 7 Euronen fürn kleinen Wobbler, der mir beim schlechten führen zwischen den Steinen hängen bleibt. Da kann ich auch lieber zu Lidl gehen da hab ich mehrere drin und auch noch Spinner und wer weiß was noch. 

Ich werd wohl Frauchen hinschicken müssen, da ich kaum glaube um 15 Uhr noch was zu kriegen. Da ja niemand da kauft.


----------



## ERNTEKAPITÄN (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

also ich weiss nicht wo das problem is? ....typisch deutsch denk ich - wenns was billig gibt kanns ja nur mist sein. und jeder jammert, daß aller mist immer teurer wird. daweile macht man hier ja bei bleischrot und irgendwelchem kleingruschd bestimmt kein' großen fehler... ich denke ein anfänger kann das ding mit sicherheit zum testen gebrauchen. also wie gesagt ich hab die ganze sache noch nicht im original gesehen...also ich schau mir das an und dann urteile ich. wenn man ein paar sachen gebrauchen kann ists so schlecht nicht. die wobbler werden nicht der renner sein, is klar. muss halt jeder selber wissen. 

aber das "problem" stellt sich ja überall - beispiele gibts unzählige. ...eine bekannte arbeitet in ner tamponbude - da werden ein und die selben dübel in unzählige fremdverpackungen gezaubert - für immer andere firmen und preise. 
...in der esox für 1,55 EUR stehen auch die gleichen artikel und bilder wie im blinker, der um einiges teurer ist! 

was man hier also kauft ist philosophie und überzeugung von jedem selber!


----------



## Forellenfreund (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Also hier muß ich auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben. 

Kann es auch so garnicht verstehen wieso hier pauschal immer drauf geschlagen wird wenn es Angelsachen beim Discounter gibt.

Dann kommt immer wieder der gleiche Mist .... die armen Angelläden ... ich würde mir so ein Gerät nie kaufen... morgen gehen 500.000 in deutschland schwarz fischen wegen aldi und Lidl.....etc.  *gäääähnnn*

Am besten gefällt mir aber eigentlich immer die "arme kleine Angelhändler Geschichten" die dann hier ( bzw. in anderen Threads zum selben Thema )tatsächlich auch manchmal von Einzelhändlern versucht werden zu untermauern.

Da kann ich dann wenigstens auch anfangen zu träumen  :l  das am nächsten Tag wenn ich im Büro sitze  meine Kunden anrufen um mir mitzuteilen wie sie sich um mich sorgen da es ja jetzt einen Billiganbieter gibt ... In meinen Träumen sagen sie mir dann auch das sie da nie kaufen würden und diese bösen Händler boykottieren und schlecht machen werden wo sie nur können ...  

hmmmm... nur schade das dieser Traum am nächsten morgen wie eine Seifenblase zerplatzt ´wenn ich im Büro sitze...  #q  #q 


Aber ein Vorposter hat es schon gesagt ... das ist unser liebes Deutschland und deswegen stehen wir auch so da im internationalen Vergleich ...  

Kein Angler in  keinem Anglerforum dieser Erde würde sich über dieses Thema so auslassen wie das ein deutscher macht ....  Unglaublich ... aber doch auch irgendwie lustig...  :q 


Um aber auch mal was zu dem eigentlichen Thema zu sagen 

... gerade bei diesem Set verstehe ich die Aufregung bzgl. Qualität überhaupt nicht.  |kopfkrat 

Habe da gerade mal kurz auf die Lidl Seite geklickt und fand das sah sehr viel besser aus wie einiges vorher aus den Discountern... da gibt es in allen Angelläden in irgendeiner Ecke das gleiche bzw. noch gammligeres Zeug. 

Außerdem ist die Angelrolle richtig herum montiert...( nicht wie letztens im Katalog von .... )   das ist doch schonmal die halbe miete....  :m  :m


----------



## Mr. Lepo (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hoi, 
also ich werde mir jetzt aus Trotz die Angelkiste kaufen :q !! Warum ich mir dat Ding kaufe woll ihr wissen? 
Ich habe mir vor drei Monate ein Boot gekauft.... bis jetzt schleppe ich immer meinen Angelkasten mit der
zwar mit allem bestückt ist aber leider auf'm Boot viel zu sperrig ist. Nu kommt mir die kleine Kiste für sage 
und schreibe 5,99€ doch gerade recht, um mit dem nötigsten was man so braucht auszustatten. 
Was kann man bei 5,99€ schon falsch machen??

Gruß Lepo


----------



## wörni (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Clyde schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werd wohl Frauchen hinschicken müssen, da ich kaum glaube um 15 Uhr noch was zu kriegen. Da ja niemand da kauft.



 #6  #6  #6 
Hoffentlich hat sie Zeit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ich bin auch für


----------



## Lenzibald (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Servus. Ich versteh die Aufregung einiger überhaupt nicht. Ich hab mir das Blinkerset und die Wathose und das Zelt bei Lidl gekauft. Und ihr werdet es nicht glauben die Wathose ist nach ca 20 maligem Einsatz in meinem Teich immer noch dicht und Ja mit den Blinkern und Spinnern hab ich auch schon gefangen. Das Zelt ist auch nicht schlecht für kürzere Einsätze leicht und schnell aufgebaut. Ich denke man soll nicht immer alles verteufeln weils prieswert ist. Kommt immer darauf an wozu ich es verwenden will, wenn ich Fliegenfischer bin und immer in Bächen rumlaufe werd ich mir auch ne Atmugsaktive Wathose kaufen oder wenn ich Tagelang bei jedem Wetter am Wasser bin nehm ich auch ein anderes Zelt. Wie gesagt kommt immer darauf an wie ich es nutze.


----------



## Seemöwe (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hallo

Seit wann muß mann in Angelläden seinen Angelschein vorlegen?
Aber die angebote sind nicht schlecht,für den anfang reichen die aus.
Habe mir die sachen auch angeschaut sehen nicht schlecht aus, würd ich auch kaufen wichtig ist doch dabei vor allen dingen dann wenn mann nicht viel geld hat.
Wenn ich einen Tagesschein gebrauche da muß ich nur meinen Jahresfischerrein vorlegen ob der noch gültig ist.


----------



## DanyS73 (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				AngelAndy20 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich ja immer ganz besonders interessant daran finde:
> Wenn sich das ein Jugendlicher kauft und damit einfach irgendwo loslegt, weil er von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung hat und nichtmal weiss, das man dafür 2 Scheine braucht ...


 
#6 Das schreit ja Förmlich nach einem _*TATÜTATAAAAAAAA #6 *_

|supergri Mal sehen was die BFF dazu sagen!? |supergri


----------



## fette beute (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

moin |wavey: ich finde dem angelladen soll man seine angeln lassen dem fleischer sein fleisch und dem fischer sen fisch,dieses überangebot überall läßt die qualität sinken jeder will von allem ein bißchen ahnung haben aber keiner weß so richtig bescheid,find ich schlimm |evil: also ich geh in sonne läden nicht rein und wenns da die angel umsonst gibt nä #h


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Ja nee,
nie im Leben würde ich den Fuß über die Schwelle eines Discounters setzen. Billig ist grundsätzlich schlecht. Es gibt schließlich für alles und jeden die bekannt guten Fachgeschäfte, wo man für anständiges Geld auch anständige Beratung bekommt und ein wirklich ausgebildeter Fachmann intensiv darum bemüht ist, mir jeden Wunsch von den Augen abzulesen und das wirklich richtige und am besten für mich geeignete Produkt zu finden. Dass dies von so hoher Qualität ist, dass ich es über Jahre hinaus nutzen kann, ist doch selbstverständlich und selbstverständlich bin ich auch bereit, den zwangsläufig höheren Preis in Kauf zu nehmen, ... ,moment, es klingelt, ..., wie der Gerichtsvollzieher, kommen Sie jetzt schon nachts???, ... , und was wollen die beiden netten Herren da???, ... , wieso die Jacke anziehen???, ... ,
Aaaaaaaaaaaah, Hiiiiilfeeeee !!!!!

 #q  :q


----------



## fette beute (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Ja nee,
> nie im Leben würde ich den Fuß über die Schwelle eines Discounters setzen. Billig ist grundsätzlich schlecht. Es gibt schließlich für alles und jeden die bekannt guten Fachgeschäfte, wo man für anständiges Geld auch anständige Beratung bekommt und ein wirklich ausgebildeter Fachmann intensiv darum bemüht ist, mir jeden Wunsch von den Augen abzulesen und das wirklich richtige und am besten für mich geeignete Produkt zu finden. Dass dies von so hoher Qualität ist, dass ich es über Jahre hinaus nutzen kann, ist doch selbstverständlich und selbstverständlich bin ich auch bereit, den zwangsläufig höheren Preis in Kauf zu nehmen, ... ,moment, es klingelt, ..., wie der Gerichtsvollzieher, kommen Sie jetzt schon nachts???, ... , und was wollen die beiden netten Herren da???, ... , wieso die Jacke anziehen???, ... ,
> Aaaaaaaaaaaah, Hiiiiilfeeeee !!!!!
> 
> #q  :q


oha jetzt ham se dich :q aber glaub mir is besser so,da wird dir geholfen #h


----------



## Honeyball (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Dabei hätten'se woanders viel besser 'ne fette Beute machen können :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## fette beute (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei hätten'se woanders viel besser 'ne fette Beute machen können :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


bei mir is nix zu holen,das ist alles im angelladen :q :q :q :q


----------



## Njörd (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Moin Moin,

was für ein Problem haben hier einige mit den Angebotenen Dingen.;+
 Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Es ist ein Weg den Nachwuchs an unser Hobby heran zu führen.
Auserdem ist es es auch eine Frage des Geldes. Ich z.B. kann mir nicht immer die neuesten Blinker Wobbler und Gufis leisten. Also muß ich aus  den besthenden Möglichkeiten (lidl) das beste machen. Wenn jetzt jemand sagen will, das wäre nicht OK, so tut ert mir leid.#q


----------



## fette beute (10. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Njörd schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> was für ein Problem haben hier einige mit den Angebotenen Dingen.;+
> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Es ist ein Weg den Nachwuchs an unser Hobby heran zu führen.
> Auserdem ist es es auch eine Frage des Geldes. Ich z.B. kann mir nicht immer die neuesten Blinker Wobbler und Gufis leisten. Also muß ich aus den besthenden Möglichkeiten (lidl) das beste machen. Wenn jetzt jemand sagen will, das wäre nicht OK, so tut ert mir leid.#q


jeder so wie er meint,aber ich nicht |wavey:


----------



## RoterAdler (11. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hy,

also ich finde es nicht so billig bei Lidel .

Aus dem einfachen Grund wenn ich mir überlege was ich aus diesen Set´s wirklich nutzen würde. Und was ich an Teilen wahrscheinlich entsorgen würde.

So kommen mir die Set´s auf einmal überhaupt nicht mehr günstig vor. 

Dann kaufe ich lieber Markenware die ich auch wirklich benutze und gebe im Endefekt das selbe an Geld aus.


Grüße


----------



## Free78 (11. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hm, denke genauso wie die meisten hier, wenns fürn Anfang reicht, warum nicht?

Kann aber ma meine eigenen Erfahrungen zum besten geben. Habe im letzten Jahr bei Aldi und Lidl folgendes (u.a. für die Kids mit denen ich arbeite) gekauft:

ca. 8 der 15 Euro Ruten (leider haben sich 3 davon als defekt rausgestellt, Rücklauffeder war defekt. Bei geringstem Zug auf der Schnur drehte sich die Rolle einfach, ließ sich nicht feststellen). Von einer Schnurbremse kann erst recht keine Rede sein, aber wie auch für das Geld.

1 der 40 Euro Friedfischruten vom Lidl ---> Müll (Halterung der Rolle an der Rute ist beim ersten Einsatz abgebrochen)

1x Watthose ----> recht dünn, aber sonst super! 4.99 Euro und ich hab im Urlaub mind. 15 Std. problemlos bis zuim Bauchnabel in der Ostsee gestanden und das Ding ist immernoch völlig ok.

1 Schirm ---> tadellos, seit einem Jahr im Einsatz und keine Probleme.

1x Spinnangelset---> einiges brauchbares dabei, aber auch viel Müll, dann lieber nen teuereren Markenwobbler!

1x Angelhut nicht gekauft, dann im Urlaub für gleiches Teil mit anderem Namen drauf 14 Euros mehr bezahlt *ärger*

1x kleine Angelmaterialkiste ---> leistet bis heute gute Dienste

Fazit: Zubehör war echt gut! Würde ich jederzeit vorziehen da wirklich um ein vielfaches günstiger als woanders.

Die Angeln selbst waren eine echte Enttäuschung, da kann man schreiben was man will. Habe das Geld der Kinder für teilweise defektes Gerät verbraucht. Hab mich schwer geärgert!!!! 
Aber ma ehrlich, wie soll ich sonst bei ner sozialen Einrichtung das Geld für ne Angelausrüstung für 8 Kinder zusammenbekommen. Da zahle ich mich im Angelshop dumm und d......!

Sind meine subjektiven Erfahrungen!

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## Rotauge (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hi Free78, danke für deinen interessanten Erfahrungsbericht. Angelruten für deine Kids bekommst du günstig bei Schirmer und Gerlinger. Die haben da Sonderpreiskataloge und Sonderaktionen. Ich würd da auch versuchen für die Jugendgruppe einen Rabatt zu bekommen.

 |wavey:


----------



## gerätenarr (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hallo !!!!#h 

Ich denke, wenn alle "Sportangler" in Deutschland ihre Ausrüstung beim Lidl kaufen,( das scheint so zu sein, wenn ich die Teilname hier sehe), dann bin ich wohl in dem falschen Forum.
Ich habe angefangen schon als Kind zu angeln, einfach so mit einen Stock, ein bischen Schnur, Korkpose und habe auch Fische gefangen. Also so gehts auch und ist noch billiger!?!?
Aber das ist ein Forum für Sportangler denke ich, und nicht für solche, die ab und zu Fische fangen wollen und nichts anderes.
Das ist auch keine Frage des Geldes #d .
Es gibt andere Wege günstiges Angelgerät zu kaufen, und wenn man nicht so viel Geld hat,dann wartet man ab und kauft man nicht.

Wer den Unterschied von Kram, der sich zum Fisch fangen eignet und Angelsportgerät nich versteht, und vorallem beim Wurf und Drill nichts spürt, der hat noch einen langen Weg in der Angelei. |wavey:


----------



## Lionhead (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!!!#h
> 
> Ich denke, wenn alle "Sportangler" in Deutschland ihre Ausrüstung beim Lidl kaufen,( das scheint so zu sein, wenn ich die Teilname hier sehe), dann bin ich wohl in dem falschen Forum.
> Ich habe angefangen schon als Kind zu angeln, einfach so mit einen Stock, ein bischen Schnur, Korkpose und habe auch Fische gefangen. Also so gehts auch und ist noch billiger!?!?
> ...


 
|good: |good: |good: 

Zu der Frage , aber Angeln ist doch so teuer.

Hat jemand von denen schon versucht mal die anderen Boardies zu fragen, ob sie Sachspenden leisten könnten?

Jan "Lionhead"


----------



## goeddoek (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Free78 schrieb:
			
		

> ........
> Aber ma ehrlich, wie soll ich sonst bei ner sozialen Einrichtung das Geld für ne Angelausrüstung für 8 Kinder zusammenbekommen.........
> 
> ......
> ...



Moin Free78  #h 

Im Anglerboard nach nicht benutztem, sowie nur staubfangendem Gerät fragen  :q 
Ehrlich - muss es für alle Acht das Gleiche sein ? Oder könntest Du auch "Einzelstücke" gebrauchen.Ich hab da noch das Ein oder Andere.Kein Schrott.Es sammelt sich nur im Laufe der Jahre ne Menge an.Schick mir doch mal ne Infder Du wartest noch ein wenig, bis ich ne Liste fertig habe.


----------



## mikemolto (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Och warum denn nicht. Ich persönlich halte zwar nichts davon, aber wenns in den Urlaub geht kann man sich doch mal fix so ein Teil mitnehmen. Muss ja nicht lange halten. Und in anderen Ländern, z.B. Dänemark, ist es ganz normal, das in Supermärkten Angelzeug verkauft wird. Da regt sich keiner auf wenn mal wieder eine neue Aktion gestartet wird. Ist zwar, genauso wie hier, fast nur Schrott, vorallem Ruten & Rollen, aber zum Heringe-Stippen an der Mole reicht es meistends.:m (Das weckt Erinnerungen an meine ersten Angelerfahrungen im Meer vor zig Jahren)


 
Fährst Du öfter nach Vorupör ???
Warst Du dieses Jahr schon da ???
Mietest Du dort Privat und hast einen Tip ???


----------



## Counter-Striker (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Müll ist das ! Habe ich schon einmal gekauft und niewieder......


----------



## totentanz (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Free78 schrieb:
			
		

> ....... Die Angeln selbst waren eine echte Enttäuschung, da kann man schreiben was man will. Habe das Geld der Kinder für teilweise defektes Gerät verbraucht. Hab mich schwer geärgert!!!!
> Aber ma ehrlich, wie soll ich sonst bei ner sozialen Einrichtung das Geld für ne Angelausrüstung für 8 Kinder zusammenbekommen. Da zahle ich mich im Angelshop dumm und d......!
> 
> Sind meine subjektiven Erfahrungen!
> ...



Meiner Erfahrung nach hat mitlerweile auch fast jeder lokale Angelladen solche Einsteiger-Angebote. Ist ja klar das man nicht eben mal 8 Ruten zu je 70 Euronen kaufen kann. Aber ist es am Ende nicht günstiger wenn man eine etwas höhere Qualitätsstufe erwirbt. Die gibt´s eben beim Supermarkt nicht. 
Ich bin mir sicher wenn man im Angelladen den Fall schildert, dass man eben nur ein begrenztes Budget zu Verfügung stellt, der Händler einem das passende anbietet. Da haste zudem einen Ansprechpartner falls mal was zu reparieren ist oder ähnliches. Das kann der Discounter nicht bieten. Das Fachgeschäft versucht ja Kunden zufrieden zu stellen, und nicht nur die Leute mit solchen Lockangeboten in den Laden zu treiben.
Da sind doch 5 Spinner die auch gut laufen besser als ein großes Blinkerset welches zum Großteil in den Müll wandert. 
Man will ja auch was fangen und sich nicht nur über die schlechte Qualität ärgern.

Meiner Meinung nach gibts es nicht umsonst die Fachhändler. 
Aber im Zeitalter des "Geiz ist geil" wird eben meist das billigste genommen und am Ende wegen der schlechten Qualität draufgezahlt.

Das ist schon ein biserl komisch oder?


----------



## totentanz (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Njörd schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin,
> 
> was für ein Problem haben hier einige mit den Angebotenen Dingen.;+
> Jeder hat mal klein angefangen. Es ist ein Weg den Nachwuchs an unser Hobby heran zu führen.
> Auserdem ist es es auch eine Frage des Geldes. Ich z.B. kann mir nicht immer die neuesten Blinker Wobbler und Gufis leisten. Also muß ich aus den besthenden Möglichkeiten (lidl) das beste machen. Wenn jetzt jemand sagen will, das wäre nicht OK, so tut ert mir leid.#q



Nichts gegen deine Meinung!
Aber wenn ich mir vorstelle das so ein Jungspund mit einer Angel vom Lidl angelt und diese gleich kaputt ist, freut er sich bestimmt tierisch darüber!
Könnte man ihn nicht mehr für das Hobby begeistern wenn er eine stabilere Rute und statt 200 Teilen im Angelkoffer nur 20 gute hat. Das ist für die Kiddis bestimmt überschaubarer. So kann man sich auf eine Sache konzentrieren. In der Schule wird Deutsch und Mathematik ja auch nicht gleichzeitig unterrichtet.

Aber jedem das Seine!


----------



## plattform7 (12. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				gerätenarr schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo !!!!#h
> 
> Ich denke, wenn alle "Sportangler" in Deutschland ihre Ausrüstung beim Lidl kaufen,( das scheint so zu sein, wenn ich die Teilname hier sehe), dann bin ich wohl in dem falschen Forum.
> Ich habe angefangen schon als Kind zu angeln, einfach so mit einen Stock, ein bischen Schnur, Korkpose und habe auch Fische gefangen. Also so gehts auch und ist noch billiger!?!?
> ...


 
Da bin ich mit deiner Meinung nicht ganz einverstanden... Ich liebe es auch, mit einem höherwertigerem Gerät zu angeln, aber es ist immer noch Sache Jeden Einzelnen, wo und welches Gerät er sich kauft. Ich denke die Ausgrenzung von "Nichtsportanglern" ist ein wenig unangebracht. Das hier ist ein öffentliches Forum und hier beteiligt sich jeder, der Spass am angeln hat. Wer ist überhaupt ein richtiger "Sportfischer"? Was macht ihn aus und wie unterscheidet er sich von einem "unrichtigen"? Muss er eine Sportex und ´ne Baitrunner haben? Wohl nicht, oder? Man muss bedenken, dass jeder sich ein hochwertiges Gerät wünscht, jedoch nicht jeder sich ein Solches leisten kann. Und nur wegen dieser Sache, kann er nicht ausgegrenzt werden!!! Ich bin auch nicht der Fan von ALDI-Angelgeräten, habe schon erwähnt, dass ich mir dort nur Angelschirm gekauft habe! Aber für Kinder finde ich das gar nicht mal so schlecht und glaube nicht, dass die Sachen auch nach ein Mal Gebrauchen kaputt gehen... Man muss sich ja auch erstmal probieren, gucken, ob Angeln was für einen ist und wenn nicht, dann ist es nicht zu schade gewesen....

Ich kann mich sowieso mit dem Wort "Sport" hier drin nicht so recht anfreunden. Ich finde das wirft ein falsches Licht auf die Angler. Was soll daran sportlich sein? Glaube nicht das vieles Werfen und Kurbeln damit gemeint ist. #d Sondern mehr als die Anderen zu fangen (Wettfischen oder auch manchmal unter Hegemaßnahmen verschleiert). Denn im Sport will man ja besser als die Anderen sein. Und das entgeht meinem Grundsatz, so viel wie möglich von der Natur zu haben und gleichzeitig ihr so wenig wie möglich zu nehmen... Also macht die Leidenschaft und gleichzeitige Tolleranz für mich einen richtigen Fischer aus. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema...

Damit will ich sagen, dass es völlig ok ist ein "Gerätenarr" q ) zu sein, aber auch die Anderen, die nicht so denken, nicht eine Stuffe tiefer stellen sollte....

#g


----------



## alte-frau (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

als anfänger, der noch nicht weiß woran er spass hat, ist das doch ein super einstieg.
und 2 jahre garantie gibt es ja auch.....


----------



## Clyde (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Wie immer scheiden sich hier die Geister.
Natürlich bekomme ich beim Fachhändler (meistens) gute , hochwertige Ware und (manchmal) auch gute Beratung. Aber auch beim Discounter bekommt man gute Ware recht billig. Er kann halt in größeren Mengen einkaufen und man muß auf die Beratung verzichten. Aber gerade die die hier den Discounter verteufeln, haben oder tun so als wenn sie die Ahnung haben was sie wollen und brauchen sich nicht mehr beraten lassen. Das kleine Läden bei den größeren Läden das nachsehen haben ist nicht nur in der Angelbranche so. 
Viele bestellen auch im I-net ihr Angelzeug weil es da halt billiger ist als im Angelshop um de Eck. Haben die Leute da Gewissensbisse? 
Ja wir haben die "Geiz-ist-geil-Gesellschaft",...und spart ihr nicht an jeder Ecke. Kauft ihr nicht eure Lebensmittel beim Discounter oder geht ihr lieber zum Fachhandel wo ihr für die gleiche Ware mehr bezahlt. 
Ja klar issa nicht die gleiche Ware, werdet ihr sagen.
Ich hab mir die "Accessorybox" gekauft und wenn nur ein drittel vom Zeug fängig ist, bin ich immer noch 10mal billiger als beim Händler um de Eck. 
Als Hersteller/Importeur steht in der Ecke die Firma Delta. Hmm.. ist das vieleicht die Firma Delta die auch Ullidulli über ebay vertreibt und auch in diesem Board von vielen gelobt wird?

Der Angelkoffer und der Hocker sehen auch gut verarbeitet aus und machen einen guten Eindruck und sind selbst im I-net teurer.


Also warum wird alles was vom Discounter kommt von vielen hier verteufelt?
Sind das die gleichen Leute die heimlich bei Aldi ihre Lebensmittel kaufen ?


Ist sparen peinlich?


Natürlich muß man mit etwas geringerer Qualität vorlieb nehmen. Aber das ist nicht immer der Fall.


----------



## bodenseepeter (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Wie hat´s der Alte Fritz gesagt? 
"Jeder soll in meinem Reich nach seiner Facon seelig werden!" Warum kann das denn hier nicht klappen? #d 
Ich habe mir den Schirm geholt, obwohl ich auch in diesem Thread gegen die Discounter gepostet habe. Was kann man da schon falsch machen?#c


----------



## käptn iglo (15. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

zelt angelsetzubehörbox und kasten gekauft und es scheint okay zu sein, zumindest kasten und zelt werden wohl kaum günstiger zu bekommen sein. fand es schon ganz gut, obwohl ich sagen muss die hälfte aus dem angelset wird wohl verschenkt wrrden


----------



## Honeyball (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Also ich habe mir gestern zwei Pilkboxen gekauft und bis heute noch nicht einen Biß gehabt.
Okay, ich war ja auch bis jetzt noch nicht angeln damit, aber damit sind diese Pilker und Beifänger nicht einen Deut schlechter als alles andere teurere Zeugs.

P.S.: Mein fängigster Köder auf der letzten Norgetour war ein Leichtpilker (80 g) aus dem Sonderangebot (1,- €) bei einem bekannt guten Dortmunder Angelgerätehändler. Der Preis war sogar mit Edding draufgeschrieben, vielleicht war er deshalb so fängig, weil die Fische Mitleid mit mir hatten


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Moin zusammen,
ich habe mir gestern den Koffer gekauft (für auf'm Boot optimal) und auch die Box mit den Spinner und Blinkern usw.... Werde heute dann mal testen wie die Spinner so laufen. Bis denne

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Sockeye (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Ich hab nicht genug Geld mir billigen Kram zu kaufen...  

Und wenn ich solche Aussagen schon höre... "bei 4,99€ kann man doch nichts falsch machen..."

Schmeisst doch einen 5€ Schein in den Gulli...da kann man doch nichts falsch machen... :q


----------



## upahde (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Also ich hab mir auch den Schirm geholt und mußte dafür extra in eine andere Filiale fahren weil in der ersten schon alles ausverkauft war und das morgens um 10 Uhr. 

Also ich hab beim letzten Angebot von Lidl viele Angler im Laden gesehen die die Schirme und Bissanzeiger massenweise im Wagen hatten und für andere mit eingekauft haben.


----------



## Acronicta (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Mein 9-jähriger Sohn hat vor vielen Monaten mal ´n Billigst-Angelset von "Scout" mit "klacker-klacker" Plastik-Rolle geschenkt bekommen, so ne 1,60m-Route.
Letzte Woche waren wir 3x angeln und er hat insgesamt immerhin 10 (untermaßige) Brassen damit gefangen.

Im Vergleich dazu ist die Angel bei Lidl für 15,99 Euro derzeit High-Tech.
Darum hab ich sie auch gekauft und Junior ist überglücklich und stolz wie Oskar.

Die Lidl-Kombo ist jedenfalls für ihn mehr als ausreichend...


----------



## norge_klaus (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Würde mir niemals bei LIDL Angelgerödel holen,  leider war der NIC Gerätefetischist beim Anglerboard schon vergeben. Also bei mir geht Qualität vor. Gern auch bei höheren Preisen. Lieber ein wenig weniger  |kopfkrat , dafür aber gute Qualität. Macht doch watt ihr wollt  |supergri    |supergri    |supergri  !

Bin ja schließlich kein Händler und auf eure Umsätze angewiesen.

 |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey:  |wavey: 

gruß norge_klaus


----------



## Sir_Ivan (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Na gut, dann schreibe ich auch noch ´mal was:

Habe erst in diesem Jahr "so richtig" mit dem Angeln angefangen. War zwar als Kind hin und wieder mit meinem Vater los, ist dann allerdings etwas eingeschlaffen. Nach einem Norwegenurlaub im letzten Jahr hat es mich dann wieder gepackt und ich habe "schnell" den Schein gemacht.

Nun stand ich da und wusste nur, dass ich Gerät brauchte. Meine Kindheits- und Gelegeneheitserfahrungen hatten mich nur gelehrt, wie man am Meer angelt. Also habe ich mir hierfür zunächst einmal - bin eigentlich auch so eine Geräteftischist, wenn schon dann auch richtig - eine Gute Pilk- und eine gute Brandungsrute gekauft. Außerdem eine gute Pilkrolle und später auch mit Hilfe des AB eine Brandungsrolle.

Mein Trauzeuge war nun ganz angetan von meiner entfachten Angelleidenschaft und bestand darauf, mit mir hin und wieder zum Süßwasser angeln zu fahren. Lust hatte ich schon, Erfahrung keine, Geld war wegen der Meeresausrüstung (brauchte ja auch noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie Pilker etc.) langsam auch knapp. Habe mir also - glaube ich - einigermaßen gute Ruten und Rollen (Byron) gekauft.

Genau zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es dann das Lidl Sortiment. Ich hatte zwar auch schon im "Fachhandel" einige Dinge gekauft. Dann habe ich mir jedoch noch das Lidl-Teil gegönnt. Was soll ich sagen: Es gab mir die Gelegenheit, herauszufinden, was ich wirklich haben möchte und brauche. Klar war auch einiges dabei was rückblickend kein Mensch braucht. Diese Dinge hätte ich aber auch im Fachhandel für weitaus mehr Geld kaufen können... mit dem selben Ergebnis. Nun mag man sagen: Beratung durch den Fachhändler etc. Allein dieses Forum hier zeigt doch aber, dass es "den Tipp" nicht gibt. Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben und Erfahrungen und gibt auch entsprechende Ratschläge. Man muss letztlich herumprobieren. Und genau dazu war für mich das Lidl-Sortiment große klasse. Und das alles Schrott war, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Im übrigen habe ich mir auch die Pilker noch gekauft und die waren schon fängig. 

So, soll reichen! 

Zusammmenfassung:

Das Sortiment war mir ein große Hilfe dabei, den mittlerweile sehr unübersichtlichen Angelmarkt zu überschauen und eigene Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Außerdem hat das Sortiment dazu geführt, dass ich mit meinem Trauzeugen angeln gehen konnte, ohne zuvor erst Monate zu sparen, um mein Budget wegen der anderen Ausgaben wieder aufzufüllen. Auf lange Sicht darf es gern "gutes" Material sein, zum testen und überbrücken finanzschwacher Zeiten war Lidl o.k.

Grüße

Olli


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nicht genug Geld mir billigen Kram zu kaufen...
> 
> Und wenn ich solche Aussagen schon höre... "bei 4,99€ kann man doch nichts falsch machen..."
> 
> Schmeisst doch einen 5€ Schein in den Gulli...da kann man doch nichts falsch machen... :q


 
warum soll ich die 5€ in den Gulli schmeißen .... für gewöhnlich putze ich mir mit 5 und
10 € Scheine den A rsch ab!!


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Na das will ich sehen Dietmar......lol


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				honeybee schrieb:
			
		

> Na das will ich sehen Dietmar......lol


 

|supergri |supergri hehe was soll ich nu sagen??? nu werd ich aber verlegen #t #t dann musst ja mit auf's Herrn WC!! :q :q


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Öhm nöööö.....lass mal lieber..hehe


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Ich denke mal du weisst ja wie das gemeint war   |supergri


----------



## honeybee (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Nein weis ich nicht *gg* 

Wie war es denn gemeint???????? *sfg*


----------



## Mr. Lepo (16. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

also.............................. mom dat sag ich dir jetzt über Messi :q :q  intimitäten gehören net in die Öffendlichkeit *gröhl*|supergri |supergri


----------



## woelflein (17. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

hallo,
um "wc" thema mal wieder auf lidl zu bringen, will ich mich hier outen,
ich habe mir die 6m kohlefaserrute geholt ( bolo-set ), werde ich am we mal testen.


----------



## raimund (17. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Hi Boardies,

habe gestern eine Lidl-Ausrüstung in den Händen gehabt.....

Die beiden Schwarzangler waren mir zwar weggelaufen, aber die Rute und
Kleinzeug liessen Sie liegen, wie auch die 8 kleinen Karpfen aus dem 
Zuchtteich :c..... .   

Meine Meinung:   

- für den "Anfänger" zum üben gut genug
- für den Wilderer preiswert genug, so halten sich evtl. Verluste in Grenzen
- jeder andere sollte zum Angelladen gehen

Raimund


----------



## Free78 (18. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Sockeye schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nicht genug Geld mir billigen Kram zu kaufen...
> 
> Und wenn ich solche Aussagen schon höre... "bei 4,99€ kann man doch nichts falsch machen..."
> 
> Schmeisst doch einen 5€ Schein in den Gulli...da kann man doch nichts falsch machen... :q



Nette Idee,
sag bescheid wann die Gulliaktion anläuft. Dann steh ich mit meiner 4,99 Euro Watt- Gummihose im Kanal und fische die Scheine raus. 
Das is dann ma ne gute Investition gewesen  :m 

Und das wo ich die Hose schon 2 Wochen in Dänemark in der Brandung prima gebraucht hab! DANKE Lidl!

Gruß,

Flo


----------



## Sockeye (22. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				flo schrieb:
			
		

> Nette Idee,
> sag bescheid wann die Gulliaktion anläuft. Dann steh ich mit meiner 4,99 Euro Watt- Gummihose im Kanal und fische die Scheine raus.
> Das is dann ma ne gute Investition gewesen



Jeder soll auf seine Facon glücklich werden...und wenn's im Kanal ist..


----------



## SbirolinoSchlumpf (23. August 2005)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Lidl Gerödel ist für Kinder völlig ausreichend.

Mein Neffe (13) hats und hat mit mir Köderfische (Rotaugen) geangelt.

Ohne ihn und Lidl hätte ich 5 Stück weniger gehabt.

Schaut euch das Zeug mal an ( irgendwo kauft Lidl ja ein ) Oder meint Ihr die Praktikanten bauen das Zeug zwischen dem Leergut selbst?

Meiner meinung nach kann man das Zeug ( fast ) alles bei Behr im Katalog finden.
Und nur weil Lidl es weiterverkauft soll es schlechter sein?

Zugegeben eine fachliche Beratung kann man nicht erwarten. Aber die bekommt man bei Ebay, Askari und Co auch meist nicht.


----------



## Michel_Fisherman (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



Free78 schrieb:


> Nette Idee,
> sag bescheid wann die Gulliaktion anläuft. Dann steh ich mit meiner 4,99 Euro Watt- Gummihose im Kanal und fische die Scheine raus.



saugeiler spruch :m:m

naja meine meinung zu lidl artikeln - auf diese kunstoff klapper klapper rollen und diese komischen ruten kann man wirklich verzichten (spreche aus erfahrung) aber ich find sowas wie den anglerschirm oder die wathose sind echt preiswert und gut!

soll jeder machen wie er meint 

mfg michel


----------



## fishingdrag (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



			
				Michel_Fisherman schrieb:
			
		

> naja meine meinung zu lidl artikeln - auf diese kunstoff klapper klapper rollen und diese komischen ruten kann man wirklich verzichten (spreche aus erfahrung) aber ich find sowas wie den anglerschirm oder die wathose sind echt preiswert und gut!
> l



Vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig verspätet, Deine Antwort:q

Aber besser spät als nie|bla:


----------



## Francis80 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

servus,
kann euch schon sagen wer sowas kauft.:

fahr mal bie uns an die donau und frag mal ob er was gefangen hat damit? dann bekommst du nur die antwort:* nix* verstehen!!!!
is kein witz is uns schon öfters passiert.


----------



## bennie (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

*leute, der thread is von 2005!!!

*lasst ihn doch in frieden ruhen, bald gibts eh wieder neue threads um neue angebote .....


----------



## mipo (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



lecker-Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> am 15.8. gibt es wieder einmal Angelsachen bei Lidl.
> Ich halte zwar nix davon #d , aber einige interessiert es
> vieleicht doch.
> ...


 
Dein Link funktioniert nicht.#d


----------



## esox_105 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*



mipo schrieb:


> Dein Link funktioniert nicht.#d


 
... der erste Beitrag ist ja auch vom 09.08.2005, 10:34 ... :m


----------



## maesox (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

Einfach klasse!!!! Es reicht nur ein Hinweis und das ganze "Geleier" geht von vorne los |uhoh:

Hier wird ja nicht gefragt,was jeder von den Sachen hält!!!!! Dafür gibts glaube ich schon genug andere Threads!!


----------



## entspannt (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angelsachen am 15.8. bei Lidl*

TRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT  
Ich habe mir mal billige Spinner gekauft, aufgrund der laufeigenschaften habe ich sie nur einmal benutzt. Für Kinder finde ich so ein Set ok. Kostet nicht viel und wenn sie Freude am Angeln gefunden habe kauft man ihnen was gescheiteres.


----------

